# Epiphone Goth Series Guitars?



## 60_Revolutions (May 11, 2009)

I am seriously considering getting one of these guitars. I was wondering if someone could tell me if there is a major difference between the G-400 and the Les Paul. I mean sound-wise and how they play... I'm not sure if I'll ever be able to compare them for myself because the music stores where I live are awful. I like the way the G-400 looks better, but the Les Paul is a really well-known guitar. So any opinions or advice would be great.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

would you care for the "real deal" gibson...and probably the same price as an epiphone version...

Guitars - Electric - Gibson Gothic Explorer - Spaceman Music


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

or if you're looking for a dark guitar..the new gibson vampire blood moon explorer has just been released...


----------



## 60_Revolutions (May 11, 2009)

WOW the second guitar you posted is REALLY cool looking...
But the thing is, the epiphone guitars of this model are only around $350, which is A LOT cheaper than Gibson and from what I've read they play about the same..


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

two new "gothic morte" guitars were just released...don't worry..they always show inflated prices here...

Gibson Guitar: Electric, Acoustic and Bass Guitars, Baldwin Pianos


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

60_Revolutions said:


> WOW the second guitar you posted is REALLY cool looking...
> But the thing is, the epiphone guitars of this model are only around $350, which is A LOT cheaper than Gibson and from what I've read they play about the same..


Quite different. A lot of people will say that Epi and Gibson play about the same, but that's because a lot of people don't know what they're talking about.

Anyway, I have an Epi Goth Les Paul that I've been playing for around 8 years now. It's quite a bit thinner than a Gibson and it doesn't have a maple cap. It's a decent guitar and I like it a lot. It's brighter than a Gibson Les Paul and is great for rock/metal. I wasn't a fan of the stock pickups and eventually stuck a set of EMGs in it.

I own a couple of Gibson Les Pauls and the Epi is still in regular rotation.


----------



## 60_Revolutions (May 11, 2009)

screamingdaisy said:


> Quite different. A lot of people will say that Epi and Gibson play about the same, but that's because a lot of people don't know what they're talking about.
> 
> Anyway, I have an Epi Goth Les Paul that I've been playing for around 8 years now. It's quite a bit thinner than a Gibson and it doesn't have a maple cap. It's a decent guitar and I like it a lot. It's brighter than a Gibson Les Paul and is great for rock/metal. I wasn't a fan of the stock pickups and eventually stuck a set of EMGs in it.
> 
> I own a couple of Gibson Les Pauls and the Epi is still in regular rotation.


Thanks, that's good to know... so it's a decent guitar for the price then?


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

60_Revolutions said:


> Thanks, that's good to know... so it's a decent guitar for the price then?


I think so. Although I'd save up for new pickups in the future.


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

60_Revolutions said:


> Thanks, that's good to know... so it's a decent guitar for the price then?


I think so. Although I'd save up for new pickups in the future.


----------

